# Ladies : Your best Starflash Face!



## ShugAvery2001 (Sep 19, 2008)

Soooo I got almost all of the starflash collection right.. and I'm not using much of it!  The faces and tutorials I've seen are mostly using top hat (i have) and smoke and diamonds(I don't have).


I need inspiration!!!!!

Please help... cause I never get  my starflash faces quite right









Ladies please post your BEST STARFLASH FACES and help me out....


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Sep 20, 2008)

Hell, can you point me TO the ones using Top Hat? I give up searching here, I keep coming up with tuts and fotds having nothing to do with it. :-(


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Sep 20, 2008)

I'll compile a list and post it for you...


----------

